# Jetter Nozzles



## Roto-Rooter (Jan 31, 2015)

Wanted to find out what everyone things about the following nozzles:
I have a American Jetter 8 gpm 3500 psi. Have a Rootrat 3/8" a Warthog WT and a ENZ - HRV. All work good but not sure if it is worth adding a Root Ranger? Most of the sewers in this area are root plugged and so far it seems cable and blade works better IMO. I just am not able to go upstream on these cleaning jobs and I don't see any way of going down when home is already full of water and flooding them more. Nobody beleives in cleanouts in this area. I am trying (or have been for 60 years) to get that changed. Just want some input. THANKS


----------



## Unclog1776 (Feb 5, 2013)

The RR is a must. It will cut anything including a 2x4. 

When the line is holding I will send a smaller penetrator head in first to quickly poke a hole and drain the system. 

I have almost the same specs on my Jetter and the RR cuts at least twice as fast as anything else


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Hey unclog....what kind of penetrator nozzle are you using? 

Most of my jetting comes from inspections from home sales so I rarely come to a fully blocked line. When I do, I use the dreel and just tunnel a hole through everything. It would be nice to just let the jetter do the work On that.


----------



## Unclog1776 (Feb 5, 2013)

Honestly I use the warthog to punch a hole. Ideally I'll try to push by hand until I feel I'm on the blockage. A lot of my calls aren't standing water upon arrival but evidence of sewer back up around the floor drains meaning I have some wiggle room to add water to the system. If it is standing on the drains I'll use the basic 1 forward 4 rear that came with the jetter


----------



## sierra2000 (Sep 19, 2011)

Unclog1776 said:


> Honestly I use the warthog to punch a hole. Ideally I'll try to push by hand until I feel I'm on the blockage. A lot of my calls aren't standing water upon arrival but evidence of sewer back up around the floor drains meaning I have some wiggle room to add water to the system. If it is standing on the drains I'll use the basic 1 forward 4 rear that came with the jetter


Is that hit and miss with that 1 forward 4 rear when the line is holding water? I tried them when I first got my jetter but felt they are a waste of time trying to drain a line full of roots and water. I used to unclog it with the cable machine first.


----------



## Unclog1776 (Feb 5, 2013)

Defiantly have better luck making it drain with the WH


----------



## bulldozer (Jan 11, 2009)

Unclog is spot on! We also dont have any outside cleanout so were forced to jet from inside. We use basically the same technique. If you push out to the blocksge and goose it she usually drains. We use the warthog also.


----------



## Unclog1776 (Feb 5, 2013)

bulldozer said:


> Unclog is spot on! We also dont have any outside cleanout so were forced to jet from inside. We use basically the same technique. If you push out to the blocksge and goose it she usually drains. We use the warthog also.


We are both going to get one tomorrow that won't drain now. Thanks dick


----------



## bulldozer (Jan 11, 2009)

Lol. Isnt that how it always works? I just cant justify dragging my cable machine into the basement to jet a line. From my experience if you get right on the blockage you can pop it most of the time. I definetely agree the WS is the ticket. I think it breaks up the paper that usually is hung up on the blockage.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

I have a 2R1F nozzle I had made....since putting it on the van, I haven't had a single completely blocked drain call.


----------



## saysflushable (Jun 15, 2009)

What about orangeburg with the root ranger or wart hog. I havent tried the RR in orangebug yet. some of my houses i;m not sure of the pipe. so I start with different cutting heads verses what I would use when I know its clay. 

Ill get some orangeburg and experiment with the RR. Just woundering if somebody knows 1st hand already, as in actually done it and it works or done it and it destroys. I,ve used regular nozzles a few times in orangeburg )small jetter and 4000psi) with no damage.


----------



## Unclog1776 (Feb 5, 2013)

saysflushable said:


> What about orangeburg with the root ranger or wart hog. I havent tried the RR in orangebug yet. some of my houses i;m not sure of the pipe. so I start with different cutting heads verses what I would use when I know its clay. Ill get some orangeburg and experiment with the RR. Just woundering if somebody knows 1st hand already, as in actually done it and it works or done it and it destroys. I,ve used regular nozzles a few times in orangeburg )small jetter and 4000psi) with no damage.


I clean orangeburg out with a backhoe


----------



## sierra2000 (Sep 19, 2011)

I unknowingly got into some orangeburg one day and made a mess of it.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Unclog1776 said:


> I clean orangeburg out with a backhoe


That's the best option...


----------

